# 926LE 926001 Upgrades/Fixes



## ngs428 (Aug 6, 2019)

As I prepare for the snow to fly in a few months, I took a look at what I want to improve upon on my 926LE. Here is what I am preparing to order and install:

Sounds like a no-brainer upgrade here..
DUAL ATTACHMENT BELT KIT, 72600700, https://parts.ariens.com/Snow-Blower-Dual-Attachment-Belt-Kit-p/72600700.htm?CartID=1

Melted snow on the friction disk, wheels randomly not spinning.. Yup.. 
ENGINE BAFFLE, 52605600, https://parts.ariens.com/product-p/52605600.htm?CartID=3

And since I will have the belt area open, looks like it won't be too much more work to change out the drive belt:
TRACTION V-BELT, 07200101, https://parts.ariens.com/Snow-Blower-Traction-V-Belt-p/07200101.htm?CartID=2

My chute has always given me troubles... Sometimes it is stubborn and won't lock in place. Sounds like this is the fix..
QUICK TURN CHUTE UPDATE KIT, 52609100, https://parts.ariens.com/Snow-Blower-Quick-Turn-Update-Kit-p/52609100.htm?CartID=4

*Any other items I should look at upgrading, or thoughts on these upgrades?*


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

All of your upgrades make sense, and i would also do the impeller seal. After that you will be throwing snow for a mile.


----------



## ngs428 (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I saw some info on the impeller seal. Is there a good DIY video on this mod? I understand it is more of a diy mod than anything factory.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

ngs428 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I saw some info on the impeller seal. Is there a good DIY video on this mod? I understand it is more of a diy mod than anything factory.



You should be able to find videos on YouTube, and instructions on this forum. Yes - DIY. No one is sure why it is not offered as a factory feature, but everyone loves it - especially when dealing with wet, slushy snow. I did my Ariens just like yours, and I love it. The dual-belt kit is a bargain from Ariens. About $50, and it includes about $100+ worth of parts. Ariens pricing is way out of wack from their normal pricing. Get it quick - before they read my post - LOL.


----------



## ngs428 (Aug 6, 2019)

RIT333 said:


> You should be able to find videos on YouTube, and instructions on this forum. Yes - DIY. No one is sure why it is not offered as a factory feature, but everyone loves it - especially when dealing with wet, slushy snow. I did my Ariens just like yours, and I love it. The dual-belt kit is a bargain from Ariens. About $50, and it includes about $100+ worth of parts. Ariens pricing is way out of wack from their normal pricing. Get it quick - before they read my post - LOL.


For the impeller kit, I found this one, seems to be a big seller. https://www.ebay.com/itm/SNOW-BLOWE...iversal-Modifies-2-Stage-Machine/291121649749
Drilling out the impeller looks like it will be a pain the butt for sure.. I may bite on this, not sure... 3/8" or 1/4" rubber, does it matter??

I ordered the dual belt kit ($60.50) from Ariens. 

I actually live about 2 hours form Ariens. I grew up about a half hour from their manufacturing factory. Just took a tour of their snowblower plant last week. Lot of well used dedicated tooling, multi station presses and AGVs taking the frames through assembly where about 30 workers work on it. Quite the process.

Thanks!


----------



## ngs428 (Aug 6, 2019)

I installed these 4 upgrades today. Impeller mod parts are on order! Now I just need snow. Neighbors were wondering what I was doing.. - LOL

DUAL ATTACHMENT BELT KIT, ENGINE BAFFLE, TRACTION V-BELT, QUICK TURN CHUTE UPDATE KIT


----------



## nymtber (Dec 15, 2018)

I have a 926002, but have upgraded to dual auger belts, a new drive belt, and the baffle as well. Made a HUGE difference, granted I have the 11.5hp tec engine, I can run it full speed into 1 foot of snow and it doesn't even miss a beat! I did have it throw the drive belt off once, I need to look into that, but I have my troy-bilt as a backup should that happen and I don't have the 15 minutes to fix it. Doing those upgrades REALLY made a difference, it doesn't throw snow, it launches it! The 11.5hp barely breaks a sweat, but it IS a thirsty engine. 



Impeller upgrades? I don't see a reason to do those. See how it does with current upgrades, first. Dual impeller belts will be a huge improvement, and might be enough for you.


----------



## ngs428 (Aug 6, 2019)

nymtber said:


> I have a 926002, but have upgraded to dual auger belts, a new drive belt, and the baffle as well. Made a HUGE difference, granted I have the 11.5hp tec engine, I can run it full speed into 1 foot of snow and it doesn't even miss a beat! I did have it throw the drive belt off once, I need to look into that, but I have my troy-bilt as a backup should that happen and I don't have the 15 minutes to fix it. Doing those upgrades REALLY made a difference, it doesn't throw snow, it launches it! The 11.5hp barely breaks a sweat, but it IS a thirsty engine.
> 
> 
> 
> Impeller upgrades? I don't see a reason to do those. See how it does with current upgrades, first. Dual impeller belts will be a huge improvement, and might be enough for you.


Thanks for the feedback. I can't wait to use mine. Actually, if the snow has to hold off, I will not argue.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Dual belt is no-brainer for sure. I bought my Ariens snowblower used. It came with dual belt and the belts are still in very good shapes (I was surprised by that). I can tell that it was used quite a lot and the previous owner did nothing to it.

The friction disc might need to be replaced. Mine wore out unevenly due to missed linkage adjustment (when in 1st reverse gear, the friction disc was at center of the drive disc, which caused the rubber on the friction disc to burn out at some spots). Because the friction disc wasn't rounded anymore, it caused vibration and slippage when engaged. Not to mention, it was bad for the drive belt, bearings and other components.

I suggest people to skip using the 1st forward gear and the 1st reverse gear. Not only, they are too slow, but they can put the friction disc right at the center of the drive disc.

Be careful with the impeller mod. It can be dangerous if you didn't do it properly. Things may get rusted and fly out of there. I don't like to add anything on the impeller, unless they are metal welded to it. 

Forget the impeller mod if you already have enough performance.


----------



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

I acquired a fifteen year old 11528LE and installed the dual attachment kit and pinion shaft repair kit. Ordering the engine baffle and wondering if a later model belt cover (one with a lip on it) is also needed to keep water from going inside or if the baffle is enough. I thought I had seen a post by someone saying to get an updated cover but can’t recall where that post was.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Michele said:


> I acquired a fifteen year old 11528LE and installed the dual belt attachment kit and pinion shaft repair kit. Ordering the engine baffle and wondering if a later model belt cover (one with a lip on it) is also needed to keep water from going inside or if the baffle is enough. I thought I had seen a post by someone saying to get an updated cover but can’t recall where that post was.



I added the baffle, and that was enough. I didn't even realize there was a different belt cover available.


----------



## Michele (Nov 17, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> I added the baffle, and that was enough. I didn't even realize there was a different belt cover available.


. Cool thanks!


----------

